# coffee table aquarium - huge mistake??



## rpdjpd (Mar 13, 2007)

We recently "inherited" a coffee table aqaurium, 
tank dimensions : 60cm x 60cm x 30cm.
Beginning to look like we should give up...

Problems, 
lighting unit is below the tank, lighting up through glass chips, meaning not very bright at all.
air bubbles cause water to splash on glass top, not really a problem, just a nuiceance.

Ran the tank with no fish for a couple of weeks, then introduced :
One pleco, 10 guppies, 4 silver sharks and a albino catfish, (all small). Main problem is that the water is becomming cloudy, and we just lost the plec. (2nd one)

Has anyone here any experience of this type of aquarium? Our local store guy said they were a complete waste of time, and laughed...
We are based in uk, but when we look for any information, only US sites come up. One being Alien Aquariums... Our tank is similar to theirs. On the site they show lovely marketing photos, with crystal water, happy fish and lots of light, are there any submersible lights available? And on the alien site, they suggest having no air system, as its not required?????


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

I have one, not set up. No room. I had fancy goldfish in mine. Fish like shibunkins, orandas, and the like. Goldfish are meant to be viewed from above. Is yours all glass or just glass on top like mine?


----------



## rpdjpd (Mar 13, 2007)

its of this style. just doesnt light up as brightly.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks good. Mine is only viewable from the top. It has a wood frame with the light concealed by the ledge that the glass top fits in. Old school, I guess. Yours looks modern.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i think you stocked up too fast and the bacteria wasnt able to keep up. Also if the glass is closed at the top, how do you feed?

Next time a lfs store laughs at you even though your trying to get help, just leave the store. That is very inappropriate for them to do that. They should do there best to help you no matter what.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Musho, mine had a hinged top.


----------



## Quaddity (Feb 28, 2007)

When you let it run for two weeks did you do anything to it like put food in so it could decay and start cycling? I think you put way too much fish in there to start off with. Air bubbles are not required. They will agitate the surface of the water more and allow more gas exchange to happen. They don't do a whole lot though.


----------



## rpdjpd (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry not easy to see from the picture, the table top is raised up on the four corners of the tank, leaving a 2" gap.
So our best option would be to partially destock the tank?
As for the air, would much prefer without as the bubbles spray the underside of the glass top.
When i say huge mistake, i meant on a technical level as we are really happy with it. Our only real concern is the lighting, we could place another tube uder the tank i guess. Have also purchased some led spotlights (3 of) they help to light up a small amount, but its a shame we cant find a submersible sealed unit to place inside the tank, on the alien website they mention a dome light. but cant find any details on net.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well a tank with goldfish cant really have any fancy dancy plants, so you wont need fancy lighting system. THe fish dont mind as long as they get some sort of light as well.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

rpdjpd said:


> Ran the tank with no fish for a couple of weeks, then introduced :
> One pleco, 10 guppies, 4 silver sharks and a albino catfish, (all small). Main problem is that the water is becomming cloudy, and we just lost the plec. (2nd one)


I have to agree, it sounds like it may be too many fish at once. Have you tested the tank water for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate? Post your results if you have them, that will help.

If you have another LFS I would suggest going there and avoiding the one who laughed at you. That wasn't right. 

I wouldn't give up on the tank just yet, especially if you like it!


----------



## Unrulyevil (Jan 10, 2007)

if you want a fish tank.... buy a fish tank!

if you want a table........ buy a table!

unless you enjoy eating or drinking coffee or tea on top of the water filled with dead things than you should go for it.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Unrulyevil said:


> if you want a fish tank.... buy a fish tank!
> 
> if you want a table........ buy a table!
> 
> unless you enjoy eating or drinking coffee or tea on top of the water filled with dead things than you should go for it.


Although I'm not into a coffee table aquarium myself, I have heard that many people really like them. That was kind of mean, no?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Unrulyevil said:


> if you want a fish tank.... buy a fish tank!
> 
> if you want a table........ buy a table!
> 
> unless you enjoy eating or drinking coffee or tea on top of the water filled with dead things than you should go for it.


if you want both, get the coffee table aquarium

i dont see why there so bad, a large body of water with a glass top, its just an aquarium without a stand. Why would everything in it be dead, if its well taken care of it should be perfectly fine, if its not taken care of then of course there will be dead fish, this goes with all aquariums.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

i have to agree with Unrulyevil novelty and pets should not be combied a coffe table with light coming up throgh colored glass looks quite intersting i personally wouldnt combine it with fish most fish find light from BELOW stressfull


----------

